# Hopper 3 for International Programming (South Asian)



## Mayank (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I called Dish network CSR to upgrade my Hopper 2 to Hopper 3. They starting working on it but then hit a snag. After checking with other people near them (Kept me on hold for about 10 mins), I was told that Hopper 3 will not work for me. The reason provided was - Different satellite is used for International programming and a special LNB would be required for it. Until that is available, I cannot upgrade to Hopper 3.

My friend called to get a new Dish network connection and asked for the exact same programming that I have. He was told that it would work with Hopper 3!!!

I do not know which CSR (mine or my friend's) was right. I do not want swap my hopper if it means that I will lose my package options.


Can the forum gurus help me and opine/tell me if Hopper 3 would work with the Programming I have. 

My Packages: America's top 200 and Hindi Mega Pack (South Asian)

Under check switch, I see the following satelites - 77, 72, 61.5 and 118.

Thanks,
Mayank


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks like a problem form another thread ... locals on 77?
Except in your case the problem would be real if you have locals on 77 and also need 118 for internationals.


----------



## Mayank (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the response James.

I forgot to mention that I have a two dish setup.

Super Dish for International programming (pointing west) and another dish for American programming (pointing Southeast). Earlier I had a one dish setup (Super dish only) and I was getting everything except for Local channels in HD. To get local channels in HD, I had to get the second dish installed. Once the second dish was installed, they set Super dish for International only and the rest of them were moved to the new dish.

So, is there an option with two dish setup to get what I have today on Hopper 3?

Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If your locals are NOT on 77 you should be OK. The current Eastern Arc Hybrid LNB can pick up 61.5 and 72.7 and has an input (similar to your current EA LNB) that can be used for your 118 dish.

You can check where your locals are on my list:
http://uplink.jameslong.name/locallist.html

If the HD locals are on 61.5 then DISH has the equipment released to do what you need. The 77 in your system is not needed. But if your HD locals are on 77 that LNB has not been released.


----------



## Mayank (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you James! I have my answers. My locals are on 61.5 and I dont need 77! Time to call back Dish!!


----------



## Mayank (Feb 4, 2016)

Sigh! Called back Dish twice. They have cross-checked and said the same thing - At this time, the only way to get hopper 3 is by removing 118. Is there a way that this can get it 'tested' or does someone here have 118 along with 61.5/72 with working on Hopper3?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I have read many similar issues regarding internationals and Hopper 3. You might want to contact a DIRT (DISH Internet Response Team) member here on the site to see if they can work it out for you. They are specialists at upgrading current customers to the new Hopper 3. If anyone can fix you up it is them.


----------



## Mayank (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks! I will try to figure out how to contact DIRT.. Do let me know if its not much trouble..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mayank said:


> Thanks! I will try to figure out how to contact DIRT.. Do let me know if its not much trouble..


Dish Internet Response Team (DIRT) Contact Information
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/195079-dish-internet-response-team-dirt-contact-information/


----------



## Chris [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm available if you require assistance.


----------



## ravi365 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi,
I had the similar setup. I used Dish 500 Plus which is a old lab and replaced the lb from wing dish. You want to make sure the cable is plug in to far left port on DP 500 going to your eastern arc hybrid lnb in to far right port. Then, you should be able to receive your international channels. Make sure the dish is not moved though. Hope this helps as its already working for me.


----------

